# Finally!!



## glorycloud (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, many here may not have thought it possible but at last I have achieved
spherical perfection and with a pipe!! 8) 








It all came from fingers. I didn't track the total weight processed though. 

Thanks for all the encouragement and help along the way!!


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 3, 2013)

That's a dang fine button sir! You better put it in a glass display case to be admired. Well done.


----------



## Gold (Aug 3, 2013)

very nice Jim!


----------



## artart47 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey! 
Beautiful button! Isen't it a great feeling My first was like 29grams, all from fingers and man! I coulden't stop grinnin like an ideot!
ahhh grasshopper you did very well!
Your hooked now!
Everyone will be looking at a beautiful woman and you'll be looking at her jewelry
The guys will be checking out your buddie's new dodge ram and you'll be thinking about how much PGM's you could leach from the cats....
artart47


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like you do not continue with cow patty design anymore. :lol:


----------



## hfywc (Aug 4, 2013)

how did you get hold of 15lbs of fingers? nice job!


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been on the forum for a while and the help here has been so great.
I don't refine much anymore as I don't have the right area or appropriate
fume hood to do the refining I would like to do on a regular basis.

When I first started this journey, my melting skills were a cause of great
consternation for me. Primarily because I didn't know what I was doing
and what I was doing was defeating the actual melting process. In an effort
to not harm my work area, I was using a lot of big aluminum heat sinks to
rest the melting dish or Steve's mini furnace on. All that was doing was 
reducing my ability to get the gold hot and it resulted in melts like the
pictures in these links.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=5881
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=4846
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=8233

I even tried to "pour" the gold out of the melting dish and didn't help
the spherical nature of the button either. 8) 

Anyway, I received a lot of very good advice and the problem was solved with
some KOA wool under the melting dish and all is well.

Thanks again to one and all!! This is a great forum!!

P.S. I bought some of the fingers in 2 pound plus lots but much of it came
from snapping them off a bunch of cards and processor boards that come
in through the recycling of donated computers to the non-profit I operate
in my spare time. :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 4, 2013)

A beautiful button. Very nice work!


----------



## Geo (Aug 4, 2013)

a very nice button. very well done.


----------



## butcher (Aug 11, 2013)

glorycloud,
That gold is something to be proud of, a very nice button, it is beautiful.


----------



## joem (Aug 13, 2013)

very nice, I really like the sight of shiny gold but big meatballs of red powder also excites me too


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 13, 2013)

I am with you Joe but my bride likes the shiny gold. 8)


----------



## kadriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Been a while since I've been in the gallery - that button is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## artart47 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Glorycloud!
I wanted to make a correction to my earlier response. I was in error. The button I mensioned is 21grams, not 29.
Have you got a second one on the way?
artart47


----------

